# Samsung RVU users - DO NOT UPGRADE TO 1028!



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Samsung's 1028 update completely removed my ability to pause, fast forward and rewind. There is no revert procedure. 

I know, just like most of you, when someone posts "XXXX broke my XXXX" my first tendency is to ignore it. But I got a tip from a highly placed source that 1028 was causing problems, so I did the brave thing: I upgraded so you don't have to. 

Sure enough, I have ZERO trickplay with 1028 after multiple tries. 

I would skip this update until DIRECTV's had a chance to address it.


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Wow, that sucks. Any idea if it's a Samsung or DirecTV issue? Could it be somethign with the remote commands? What remote are you using the Samsung TV remote or the DirecTV simplified remote?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

No luck with the Samsung remote, the RC70x or the Logitech Harmony. 

I don't know who caused the problem but I know DIRECTV is aware of it.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Thats just great, I read about it here first. I wonder how many techs are out there scratching their heads about now. Stuff like this makes for a long day.


----------



## denpri (Aug 9, 2009)

Stuart,

Just tried Pause, FF, REW, etc. (both live & recorded) on my UN40D6420 with F/W 1028 and everything is working OK. Didn't really do anything special yesterday when I did an online D/L (other than allowing the set to power cycle twice as part of the update process). Also, I didn't do anything special on the HR34.

-Dennis-

P.S. CE on HR34 from two weeks ago.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm letting the comment about CE stand because I've specifically been let to believe this affects people on the national release and may not affect those on the Cutting Edge.


----------



## Fuego (Mar 23, 2012)

Oops! - Noticed the 1028 update last night and d/l it. Didn't play with it enough to notice if I lost the functions mentioned.

I like the concept of the RVU function and lack of a tuner for this UN46D6000 bedroom TV but so far we hate the time lag on functions thru the remote.

I'm still using the Samsung remote but it doesn't have an ability to program for A/V sources (Samsung sound bar) so I'm stuck with two remotes instead of the single D* remote that came with the H25 previously used <shrug>. Anyone know if the programming instructions and codes are released for the RC70x yet, and if so how do I get an RC70x? Not sure I want to spend the $$$ to buy another Harmony remote for the bedroom.


----------



## denpri (Aug 9, 2009)

Fuego said:


> I'm still using the Samsung remote but it doesn't have an ability to program for A/V sources (Samsung sound bar) so I'm stuck with two remotes instead of the single D* remote that came with the H25 previously used <shrug>. Anyone know if the programming instructions and codes are released for the RC70x yet, and if so how do I get an RC70x? Not sure I want to spend the $$$ to buy another Harmony remote for the bedroom.


Does your Samsung Sound Bar have HDMI & ARC (Audio Return Channel) video connections? I've got my Sammy TV connected via HDMI/ARC to a Sammy Sound Bar & the TV remote VOL +/- button works fine during a RVU session. If you don't have a Sound Bar with video connections, I thought it was possible (but haven't checked) to use the AnyNet+ CEC capability of both the TV and Sound Bar via an Optical connection to also control the Sound Bar volume with the TV Remote.

Like you, I'd love to get an RC70x but they're still not listed on the DirecTV Website.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

rc70 can be ordered through dtv csr's


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Here's the latest... I can't do 480i or 480p output anymore either since I updated.


----------



## Kevin F (May 9, 2010)

I don't mean to hijack the thread but is anything different with the rc70 remote?

Kevin


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

its for the rvu clients only


----------



## n751cas (Apr 17, 2012)

I've heard this issue might be due to a problem in the latest CE server code, or an interop problem between the server and TV. I had the same problem and it went away after resetting the server. Full trick play restored on the TV.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

:welcome_s n751cas!

I can confirm it's actually an issue with the TV's firmware, but that a full unplug of the TV and DVR for 5 seconds restores the function temporarily. It goes away now and again, and unplugging the TV seems to fix it.


----------

